

A hubot script to create appear.in chat rooms and link to them - sventy
https://npmjs.org/package/hubot-appearin

======
adyus
This is truly awesome.

I was looking at how the ideas behind Kandan (A Hipchat clone) and appear.in
can be combined for remote work, and I came up with what Sqwiggle already does
for $9/head :|

Too late to the game, I guess.

